

Ask HN: Why does Apple need to know how subscription fees will be used? - belthasar

I've submitted an app for review that will be used with a companion, subscription based web app.<p>The submission was rejected because they needed to ask me some questions about my app. One of them really bothers me.<p>3) How does the user/company pay, is it subscription-based or lump-sum? What's the cost, what is it for, and what are the payment options?<p>I'm using stripe to take credit card payments but why does apple need to know how the money will be used? No payment will every be made inside the app itself.
======
PythonDeveloper
Apple wants 30% of your subscription rate if you charge by subscription. I
know this b/c I have had the same thing happen, and it's complete bs.

This is why you should be publishing an API and having a "3rd party" writing
and publishing your app, so there is no revenue behind it for the douchebags
at Apple to screw you out of.

Apple won't care if your app is free and uses a public API, but if there's ANY
money in it, they want their 30%, _especially_ if it's recurring revenue.

~~~
belthasar
Thank you for answering my question.

I wish I knew that before going into all of this. How would they even know how
much money you are making? Hopefully not by the number of people using the
app.

The 30% cut would make sense if they were hosting my servers but 30% for just
being a name is insane.

